# Into Morocco in a borrowed camper



## nafricasurfer (Jan 22, 2014)

Hello all -

I'm an American. I've been to Morocco a couple times. This time I want to go by camper.

I have a Czech friend who is willing to put my camper on his name. So in reality it is a camper owned & insured by him. He will then lend me the camper & give me a power of attorney to legally state that I am borrowing the camper. I'll also have a letter from him stating that he is aware of lending the camper. I'll be sure to get a Green card for Morocco.

Will I be allowed into Morocco with such an arrangement? 

We'll be driving from Prague all the way to Maroc & what a bummer it would be to be denied entry into Morocco.

Anyone have any experience doing this? Anyone with any gut feeling if this would be allowed?

Thank you!
Matt & Reka


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I would check with the authorities in Morocco. It's something you need to be VERY sure of before venturing down that route. I would imagine it's the same as taking a hire car in, same principle, it's not yours but you have the owners consent. 

I would imagine that insurance might be a bit of a stumbling block though !!


----------



## nafricasurfer (Jan 22, 2014)

I can't really imagine how we might contact Moroccan authorities. I would guess it would take 6 - 9 months to hear back. 

Last time we were there we extended our tourist visas. We never had an actual extension to the visa because the application travelled from one office to another and to another and the whole approved / denied process took longer than the visa extension amount in question (3 months)... So they just gave us a form saying that we had applied for an extension. That was good enough for the officer when we left. 

I thought that insurance in Europe covers the vehicle, not the driver. Anyone can drive the car but the the one owning it is the one responsible. Or so I thought.

Hmmm
Matt


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

> I can't really imagine how we might contact Moroccan authorities.


contact the Moroccan Embassy in your country - or get your Czech friend to do similar in his


----------



## Rankins (May 1, 2005)

The Rough Guide to Morocco says: "You will also need your vehicle registration document - which must be in your name or accompanied by a letter from the registered owner."

However, it would be far far better to get it in writing from the moroccan authorities.

Moroccan National Tourist Office Headquarters
Rabat
Address :
Angle Rue Oued Al Makhazine/ Rue Zalaga-BP. : 19-Agdal-Rabat-Maroc

Email :
[email protected] 
Telephone :
+212 5 37 27 83 00
Fax :
+ 212 537 67 40 15


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

I think its covered on the following page on the Maroc Customs website, last paragraph, but you'll have to translate it...

http://www.douane.gov.ma/web/16/45#http://www.douane.gov.ma/d16ter/

Also worth searching on the Horizons Unlimited Morocco forum as well, although mainly bike related, this post suggests its ok...

http://www.horizonsunlimited.com/hubb/morocco/using-someone-elses-bike-travel-74101

Pete


----------



## foxtwo (Jun 23, 2012)

Hi,

as far as i understood you will at least drive a czech registered car as American driver through Europa (Suisse is not EU!!) plus Morocco.

I am not really sure, but there could be a customs problem.
I know from a tv spot that a german citizen borrowed in Suisse a suisse car from a friend. With that suisse car he drove to Germany, was caught by police and had to pay 5000 Eur import tax.

As i said, not quite sure, but worth to clarify if there would be an import tax problem.

Next question...when your czech friend takes over your american van and will register it on his name, will he have to pay import tax?

I have no answers to this, but i would be very suspicious and check it out.

Regards
Bernd


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

The only safe answer s to get it all in writing from the relevant authorities as I previously advised.

As you can see from the other posts there could be other problems.

As for insurance it's a bit different to insurance in the USA. 

In the UK it's the DRIVER who is insured to drive a SPECIFIC VEHICLE. You CAN insure the vehicle for "any driver" but that's very expensive. 

You have a lot of research to do!!!


----------



## smithiesagain (Jan 8, 2012)

*Morocco in a borrowed camper*

Having traveled in and out of Maroc for the past 10 years I would say you will be ok,

Get the letter authorising you to use the camping car in the EU and Morocco , and include in this letter all your details....i.e. passport ,address.plus all the details of the person lending the camping car.
plus all vehicle details.

Then have this translated into French . It will be a waste of time in Czech or English as it probably wont be accepted.

This must be signed by both of you then notarized, get as many rubber stamps on it as possible ( All official paperwork here has many stamps and rubber stamps on )

Customs wont ask for your insurance but obviously you do need it.

Any paperwork you bring will need to be originals NOT copies,
So this includes the Permission letter , Insurance , Green card if required by Czech insurance, Vehicle registration.

Detourer might have more info ...he is a clever fellow and has extensive experience of all things Moroccan...


----------



## nafricasurfer (Jan 22, 2014)

wow I just popped back into this thread. Thanks so much you guys for chiming in.

I feel a little more re-assured. That website find was great. The relevant bit seems to be this:

- procuration du propriétaire du moyen de transport (cas d'importation d'un véhicule appartenant à une tierce personne). La procuration est soit dûment légalisée par les autorités locales du lieu de résidence à l'étranger du propriétaire de la voiture, soit visée par le consulat marocain dans le pays de résidence.


Google translates this to:

- Power of attorney from the owner of the conveyance ( if importing a vehicle belonging to a third person) . The proxy is duly authenticated by the local authorities of the place of residence abroad the owner of the car is covered by the Moroccan consulate in the country of residence.


Which makes no sense. I'll have to get a French friend to help.

smithiesagain... thank you for the reassurance as well. We lived in Morocco last year for 6 months. After 3 months we had to extend our Visas. That was fun! We shuffled from this office to another office, paying for stamps, stamps, and more stamps. each photocopy needed to be stamped.. at least 3 times, and then those stamps got registered in a book. Stamping seemed to be a pretty well paid job. The man was very good at it.

Can't wait to be back in Morocco.

Matt


----------



## Bohemiabones (Apr 4, 2012)

hi, i am british and have driven twice into morocco from prague in campervans registered and insured in my wifes company name and although i had a letter from her confirming i had borrowed them, i had no problems on arrival.


----------

